# Eating Out



## satz (Nov 16, 2006)

Just curious, how many times a week to you folks eat out?

Are there any stewardship or moderation prinicples involved here?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2006)

Depends on how good a cook your wife is !


----------



## caddy (Nov 16, 2006)

Too much I can tell you that. The wife works 12 hour shifts, so we are big Cracker Barrell visitors on those nights. She's a marvelous cook and usually cooks on the days she's off. I'm not much of a cook myself.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm single, and can't cook worth a darn. I eat out at least once per day. A lot of times I'll try to save money by cooking steak at home or something like that. The only problem is it seems that half the time, there's something wrong with it (like too much grizzle to eat) and I can't even eat much of it, and then I've only succeeding in wasting money, when the intent was to save money. Oy vey!

A great "stewardship" technique is to try to eat at places where you don't have a waiter.... then you can save 20% by not having to tip.

Also, get water instead of a "real drink".

And I never order anything besides the entree: no appetizers, salads, desserts, etc. that runs up the bill.

At many places you can order off of the "lunch menu" at all times.

Last tip: save your most expensive restaurants for lunch time, and go to the cheaper places during dinner.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2006)

trevorjohnson said:


> This could be applied to all life choices...
> 
> I know a family that won't eat out but once in a blue moon and labor hard in the kitchen.....and once told me that I and my wife ate out too much (4 years ago), but who had a HUGE vehicle and were paying it off at 600 per month.
> 
> ...



Good advice Trevor.


----------



## ReederKidsMom (Nov 16, 2006)

We eat out more than I'd like us to. But it's so much easier to leave the mess at the restaurant. We don't think that Golden Corral is amazing or anything, but with their special, it only cost us $23. (This is feeding 6 people) It's an all-u-can eat bar, so the kids get filled up. And there is something for everyone. Best of all, I don't have to cook, and the mess is left behind!!! It seems like we go there once a week. 

Then of course there is the quick Wendy’s drive through. When in a hurry, it's so cheap. We all get $1 sandwiches and/or salads. It's quick and easy, but not that healthy. Defiantly nice when your trying to make Wednesday night bible study on time!!!

I guess we eat out less than some, but I'd like to make it even less. The problem is it's so easy!


----------



## Herald (Nov 16, 2006)

Mark - about once a week, and tonight was that night!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 16, 2006)

Twice a month or so. One of those is usually out for pizza. There's some awesome pizza places around here.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 17, 2006)

Last year and for most of this year it was between 14-20 times a week. I did not cook at home a single time in ten months. Recently maybe only two or three times a week.


----------



## Herald (Nov 17, 2006)

jaybird0827 said:


> Twice a month or so. One of those is usually out for pizza. There's some awesome pizza places around here.



There is? I thought that pizza ceased to exist outside of the New York/New Jersey/Philly area?


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 17, 2006)

About once a week. With a baby on the way, stewardship does come into it, but most of that cocnern is taken care of by the cost of the standard winter out-to-eat-meal (not in summer; in summer it is referred to by some Western doctors as hepatitis-on-a-stick due to the lack of refrigeration):

30 yang rou chuars (mutton ke-babs, sheep on a stick)
4 nan (flat bread)

Total: 23 RMB (about $2.85USD)

Feeds six.

It may have Golden Corral beat for price, but one look in the kitchen puts most people off this sort of thing for life. I'd hate to see the state of my gut's interior - I'm sure there's more than just food down there...


----------



## satz (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Actually, some of this talk is making me hungry again. XX


----------



## Gregg (Nov 17, 2006)

Normally once a year for my birthday


----------



## reformedman (Nov 17, 2006)

about twice a week

take a tract with you.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 17, 2006)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> There is? I thought that pizza ceased to exist outside of the New York/New Jersey/Philly area?


 
There's definitely a market for it. You wouldn't believe how many transplants there are here from the New York/New Jersey/Philly area.

The best places are run by transplants who did pizza up there.

Hey, we've got Sabrett hot dog wagons in Charlotte. Harris Teeter has Taylor "ham" (pork roll).


----------



## SRoper (Nov 17, 2006)

About once a week.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 17, 2006)

Such sweet memories! 



kvanlaan said:


> About once a week. With a baby on the way, stewardship does come into it, but most of that cocnern is taken care of by the cost of the standard winter out-to-eat-meal (not in summer; in summer it is referred to by some Western doctors as hepatitis-on-a-stick due to the lack of refrigeration):
> 
> 30 yang rou chuars (mutton ke-babs, sheep on a stick)
> 4 nan (flat bread)
> ...


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 17, 2006)

When were you here (and where, it's a big place)?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 18, 2006)

This year and last year I was in Sichuan


----------

